# Verlauf in einem Text?



## psYkenNy (14. August 2008)

Hi,

wie der Titel sagt, hab ich vor nen Text mit nem Verlauf darin zu erstellen, mir fehlt aber irgendwie ne Möglichkeit den da rein zu bekommen, wenn ich den Text nach dem Schreiben mit dem Zauberstab markiere und dann den Verlauf einfüge, werden die Kanten so pixelig.

Außerdem interessiert mich die Technik beim Animieren, hab etz schon das ein oder andre Tutorial probiert, aber nen Verlauf der sich bewegt, bekomm ich nich gebacken.

EDIT: das mit dem Animieren hab ich jetzt son bissl raus, das orientiert sich immer an der Ebene drunter. Ich kriegs aber nich hin, dass es immer wieder von vorn anfängt oder das es nen wenigstens nen weichen Übergang zum Ausgangszustand gibt.


----------



## Zinken (14. August 2008)

Zu Deinem Auswahlproblem:
Schreib den Text ganz normal in einer eigenen Ebene.
Dann Strg + Klick auf das Symbol im Ebenen-Fenster. Dadurch wird der Inhalt der Ebene ausgewählt.
Jetzt legst Du eine neue Ebene an, Menü 'Ebene - Ebenenmaske - Auswahl einblenden'
Danach kannst Du in der neuen Ebene beliebige Verläufe anlegen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. August 2008)

Hallo,

hast du schon den Ebeneneffekt "Verlauf" ausprobiert?

Damit kann ich jedem Text einen eigenen Verlauf geben.



Alex


----------



## Lunam (14. August 2008)

Hab dir mal ein kleines Tutorial gemacht =)

Hoffe das hilft dir
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Tutorial:

Du öffnest ein neues Blatt durch Datei-> neu
Dann wählst du irgendeine Größe des Blattes
Dann gehst du unter Ebene - > neue Ebene
auf diese Ebene schreibst du nun deinen Text




danach hälst du die Alt Taste gedrück und gehst auf das Symbol das ich dir auf dem Bild eingekringelt hab und gehst dann auf Verlauf (Alt Taste nicht loslassen)




Danach machst du den Haken bei Schnittmaske rein und drückst ok




Jetzt kannst du verschiedene Verläufe festlegen.




Wenn du den Hintergrund des Textes nun transparent haben willst blendest du den weißen Hintergrund einfach aus (einfach das Auge weg das links nebeb dem Hintergrund ist in der Ebenespalte rechts).

Hoffe da shat dir geholfen.


----------



## jonnybee (15. August 2008)

Absoluter Luxus wie einem hier geholfen wird! Toll....


----------



## psYkenNy (15. August 2008)

Jeah sehr geil, danke.

Allerdings is die Variante 1. wie meine, sehr pixelig und Variante 2. hmm, führt zwar zu nem schönen Verlauf allerdings wäre Text+Verlauf auf einer Ebene schöner, ist das realisierbar?


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. August 2008)

Auswahl oder Ebenenmaske ist der kompliziertere Weg.

Wie bei meiner ersten Antwort schon angedeutet geht es viel einfacher:

Textebene aktiv.

Unten in der Ebenenpalette  gibt es ein kleines geschwungenes "f"

Da klicken und "Verlaufsüberlagerung..." auswählen.


Alex


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2008)

Wieso muss das auf einer Ebene sein? o.o


----------



## psYkenNy (16. August 2008)

MUSS nicht, aber ich wills animieren, und da steig ich noch nicht ganz dahinter, da isses mit 1 statt 2 Ebenen leichter


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. August 2008)

Wie soll denn die Animation aussehen?
Und...klappt es jetzt auch nach meinem Vorschlag?
Feedback ist immer hilfreich.

Alex


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2008)

Hm auf eine Ebene kann ichs nur so vorschlagen:

Wenn du eben deinen Text hast drückste Alt+a (für alles auswählen) dann wie auf dem Bild auf Bearbeiten-> auf eine Ebene reduziert kopieren.

Dann drückste alt+n (also ein neues Blatt) und drückst alt+ v oder einfügen mach den hintergrund wenne ein neues Blatt machst auf transparent.




*Siehe das Ergbenis:*


----------



## psYkenNy (18. August 2008)

So das hab ich bisher:







Was ich jetzt noch wissen müsste, wie man es hinbekommt, dass die Anmiation nich so ruckartig neu beginnt, sondern schön fließend wieder die Farbe wechselt.


----------



## Zinken (18. August 2008)

Dazu mußt Du ja bloß am Ende Deiner Animation auf den Ausgangswert zurück gehen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. August 2008)

Also wenn schon dann:

käi:en:wei




Alex


----------



## psYkenNy (19. August 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Dazu mußt Du ja bloß am Ende Deiner Animation auf den Ausgangswert zurück gehen.



Ja dachte mir ,dass es keinen Automatismus gibt. Aber wie gehts denn nun, dass ich die Deckkraft erst reduziere(schon geschehen, sieht man ja oben) und dann nochmal reduziere, dass ich wieder das Ausgangsbild habe?


----------



## psYkenNy (20. August 2008)

Keine Tipps mehr? Ich bekomm gleich voll den Anfall, ich will doch nur das ganze nochmal laufen lassen, aber sobald ich ne dritte Ebene habe komm ich kein Stück klar.


----------



## ink (20. August 2008)

Es reicht doch wenn du Frame 1 kopierst, ganz hinten einfügst und nen Tween von 2 zu 1 machst reicht des doch.
Was stellst du dir denn da noch vor?

mfg


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2008)

Dreh die "Animation" um und hänge sie an die bestehende an.


----------



## psYkenNy (20. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Es reicht doch wenn du Frame 1 kopierst, ganz hinten einfügst und nen Tween von 2 zu 1 machst reicht des doch.
> Was stellst du dir denn da noch vor?
> 
> mfg



So stell ich mir das auch vor, aber ich weiß nicht wie ... bei mir ist dann schluss und aus dem nichts baut sich wieder bild 1 auf


----------



## ink (20. August 2008)

Welche Version benutzt du?
Wäre hilfreich für nen Tipp


----------



## psYkenNy (20. August 2008)

Photoshop CS3


----------



## ink (20. August 2008)

Aso, des ist einfach:
Im Animationsfenster den ersten Frame markieren, dann unten im selben Fenster auf des "Neu"-Symbol klicken, die Kopie nach hinten verschieben, dann den vorletzten Frame markieren und auf "Frames einfügen (Tween)" klicken und das wars.

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (20. August 2008)

Genau das hab ich probiert, allerdings passsiert dann das beschriebene, alles läuft normal und am ende seh ich nen weißen hintergrund und Bild 1 baut sich langsam auf


----------



## ink (20. August 2008)

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann mach es so wie Alex gesagt hat.
Schön brav händisch


----------



## psYkenNy (21. August 2008)

Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit? Bei 103 Frames werd ich doch blöde im Kopf.
Ich will doch nur von Ebene 1 auf Ebene 2 die Deckkraft reduzieren und von Ebene 2 auf Ebene 3 wieder erhöhen(reduzieren geht ja ned Ebene 2 is ja schon auf 0)


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. August 2008)

103 Frames ist sehr viel.

Ich würde das auf weniger Frames eindampfen da die Datei schon sehr groß für ein gif ist.

Ansonsten das ganze eventuell in Flash machen.

Wie bist du bei dem Erstellen der Animation vorgegangen?


----------



## psYkenNy (22. August 2008)

Text geschrieben,Ebene dupliziert, Verlauf über die Fülloptionen reingemacht,auf 2. Ebene Verlauf reingemacht (andersrum), im Animationfenster Frame dupliziert und 100 Frames eingefügt.


----------



## ink (22. August 2008)

Hmm...
Du könntest es auch so anpacken:
Ebene erstellen -> Verlauf erstellen -> Text als Maske anlegen
Dann hast mehr Kontrolle als mit den Fülloptionen und kommst definitiv mit weniger Frames hin.
Damit könntest du auch dein Wiederholungsproblem lösen.

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (22. August 2008)

Naja will ja soviele Frames, soll ja schön langsam laufen, ich denk Text mit Verlauf is Text mit Verlauf, wie ich den erstelle macht sicher wenig unterschied oder?


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. August 2008)

Du kannst doch die Geschwindigkeit einstellen. Dann laufen auch nur 30 Frames langsamer ab.


----------



## psYkenNy (25. August 2008)

Das warn guter Tips, so könnts gehen, hab das etz mal probiert, aber irgendwie wird nicht nur die Deckkraft des Textes reduziert, sondern die, des Kompletten Bildes, also am Ende hab ich das grau/weiße Raster. Vorher gings doch auch.
EDIT:
Habs hinbekommen, aber wie funktioniert das mit der Zeit? Wenn ich z.B. meine 4 Frames jetzt auf 5sek. stelle wirds abgehakt...


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. August 2008)

5 ist auch wiederum zu lange. Probier es mit anderen Zeiten selber aus. Und 4 Frames erscheinen mir andererseits für einen weichen Übergang zu wenig.


----------



## psYkenNy (26. August 2008)

Ja hab die Problematik erkannt, d.h. Kompromiss aus möglichst wenigen Frames und möglichst weich hinbekommen. Aber ich bin etz fast soweit, alles weitere sind kreative Fragen, die würfel ich aus oder so. Danke euch erstmal sehr.


----------



## psYkenNy (15. Dezember 2008)

So das mit dem Animieren hab ich jetzt raus, einmal das System kapiert ist das voll easy, nur muss man den Überblick behalten. Nun ist es so dass ich viele Ebenen haben werde und damit viele Frames. Und eigentlich will ich nur 10 Tweens einfügen aber dass ganz soll sehr langsam laufen, wenn ich bei den einzelnen Tweens die Zeit einstelle also von 0 sek. auf 1sek. stockt das ganze, kann man die Zeit anders verändern?


----------



## psYkenNy (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo, erstmal sorry für den Triple Post, aber sonst geht das hier unter.

Ich hab in der zwischenzeit viel probiert und es lief auch ganz gut, mit einzelnen Buchstaben hat alles wunderbar geklappt, nun bin ich bei dem fertigen Text der 8 Buchstaben beinhaltet. Aber nun klappt die Animation nichtmehr, ich will von einer Farbe zur anderen wechseln, aber er verringert nur die Deckkraft von tween zu tween. Ich weiß nicht worans liegt.

Hier zum besseren Verständnis einer der letzten Tests:





Und hier unten in den Anhängen die aktuelle Version und wo ich das so sehe woher kommt dieses "ruckeln" und diese Störungen? Geht das mit Ps einfach nicht besser und meine Ziele sind zu hoch gesteckt? Danke schonmal sehr für eure Antworten!


----------

